# Ice Cream Stuff



## smoking b (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is another recipe from back in the day. Easy to make when I was going to school & much better than you would think. Don't knock it till you at least give it a try  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






To make the basic ice cream stuff you only need 2 things













PICT0118.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 19, 2013






A can of sweetened condensed milk













PICT0117.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 19, 2013






A pint of heavy cream.

Mix them together & blend until fluffed up & thick. I usually go about 5 minutes.













PICT0119.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 19, 2013






It will look like this.













PICT0120.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 19, 2013






Once you get it blended put it in a container & freeze it. I put this in overnight.













PICT0167.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 19, 2013






Now you have ice cream stuff  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0169.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 19, 2013






It is rich & smooth & not grainy at all.













PICT0170.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 19, 2013






Give the basic version a try then add whatever you want to make your own version. I've added chocolate, peanut butter, caramel, crushed oreos, cherries, nuts, Grape-Nuts cereal, strawberries & bits of toffee. What will you come up with?

Ice cream stuff


----------



## themule69 (Aug 20, 2013)

Sounds Good. Easy for sure.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smoking b (Aug 20, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Sounds Good. Easy for sure.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks David - It's as easy as it gets to make this


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 20, 2013)

Sweeeeeeeet


I am trying this.


----------



## smoking b (Aug 20, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Sweeeeeeeet
> 
> 
> I am trying this.


Good deal - it really is as easy as it looks


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks good! Is it kind of like one of those really "airy" ice creams? Might have to try that.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks...I think it would be light with the airiness!


----------



## smoking b (Aug 21, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Looks good! Is it kind of like one of those really "airy" ice creams? Might have to try that.





SmokinHusker said:


> Thanks...I think it would be light with the airiness!


Yes it is kind of light & melts fairly easily. As easy as it is to make it's well worth it to me & you can add whatever you want to it. I just suggest that you try the basic recipe first & go from there


----------

